# Solved: Help! Word refuses to print one particular document!



## toll_booth (Oct 21, 2008)

I've got a situation with one of my Word documents: Word 2003 will not print it or any part of it. I've tried printing other documents in Word, and they print fine. But this one will not, not even a portion of it. Rebooting, turning the printer on and off, I've tried everything and it has not worked. This is very frustrating; I am going to need this document in a short amount of time, and I am tired of figuring out what exactly is Word's problem. 

I notice that when I go to print it, it sends the file to the printer queue, but then it is taken off without printing.

It can't be an issue with graphics--it does have pictures in there, but I've printed file after file loaded with even more pictures than this one, and it prints fine. Help, what on earth is Word doing? 

P.S. my printer is a Dell 1320 laserjet.


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't think it's printer issue. More likely a corrupted document header or something. I would try to Copy + Paste the contents of the document to a new, empty document, or delete complete pages (make backup copy first) and try to print the remaining ones. 

Once I had a similar situation with a file, then a certain page was wrong somehow. All printing attempts failed, if that particular page was involved. Otherwise I could print just fine. Maybe all your attempts of printing portions involved a certain page, and so have failed. Have you tried to print single pages from all parts of the document?

Jimmy


----------



## toll_booth (Oct 21, 2008)

Geez, something appears to be wrong with the file. But copy-pasting only lets me print the first page. Maybe something is wrong with the header?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Open a new document and try to insert the old document into it by clicking *INSERT >> FILE* and then pointing to the old doc. If the file appears to be inserted correctly save the new doc and try to print it.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Rollin_Again,

I guess you've missed all the announcements so I have to ask you to bring your signature into compliance with the new limitations please.

Thanks. 

http://forums.techguy.org/announcements/834244-new-signature-limitations.html


----------



## toll_booth (Oct 21, 2008)

Cookiegal said:


> Hi Rollin_Again,
> 
> I guess you've missed all the announcements so I have to ask you to bring your signature into compliance with the new limitations please.
> 
> ...


Hmm, does this mean I'm *required* to have a sig? (If I already have one, I don't see it.)


----------



## toll_booth (Oct 21, 2008)

I fixed it. The document had page numbering starting on page 16. Once I told Word to print pages 16-25, it successfully printed the document.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

toll_booth said:


> Hmm, does this mean I'm *required* to have a sig? (If I already have one, I don't see it.)


No, you're not required to have a signature. It's entirely optional.


----------



## toll_booth (Oct 21, 2008)

OK cool.


----------

